# Suse 8.0 & Nvidia Treiber



## Naj-Zero (16. Juli 2002)

Moin,
Ich hab jetzt mal Suse 8.0 installiert, Nvidia-Treiber für mein Gforce 2 Pro runtergeladen und installiert. Wenn ich aber jetzt in der XF86Config den Eintrag "Driver" von nv auf nvidia ändere lässt sich der X-Server nicht mehr starten (schwarzes Bild, nach ALT+F1 meldet er einen Fehler). Ich hab mal die Log-Datei angehängt.
Hoffe auf baldige Lösung,

Naj-Zero


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juli 2002)

Also anhand des Logs konnte ich nichts feststellen, die Module scheinen geladen zu werden, auch wenn sie offensichtlich für XF86 4.0.2 gebaut wurden und nicht für das von dir verwendete XF86 4.2.0

Ich würd jetzt einfach mal behaupten, daß dies nicht das Problem ist.
Weiterhin würde ich dich gern bitten mal in deinem Home-Verzeichnis zu gucken ob es dort die versteckte Datei .X.err (der Punkt davor ist wichtig!) gibt.

Vielleicht stehen dort ja noch irgendwelche Interessanten Dinge drin.

Es könnte auch beim Einbinden oder Laden des Kernel-Moduls fehlgeschlagen sein, müßte man mal checken.

Leider hab ich diesen Treiber bei mir bishe nicht getestet, da ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht für so nötig gehalten habe.
Wäre nett wenn mir mal jemand ein paar richtig tolle Vorteile vor'n Kopf knallen kann, um mich zu überzeugen den Mal zu installieren. 

Have fun


reptiler


----------



## Naj-Zero (16. Juli 2002)

naja, scheint mir auch nicht gerade sehr aufschlussreich:

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
Release Date: 23 January 2002
	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is
	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before
	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)
Build Operating System: SuSE Linux [ELF] SuSE
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 16 13:45:40 2002
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"
XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juli 2002)

Na immerhin steht da schonmal was von 'nem Fehler.
Woher dieser IO-Fehler 104 jedoch kommt ist halt fraglich.

Ich liebe diese Fehler-Nummern. 
Aber offensichtlich scheint es ja irgendwas mit dem NVidia-Treiber zu tun zu haben, sonst würd der X-Server ja starten. Behaupte ich jetzt mal.

Das Kernel-Modul ist auch richtig installiert? Und kann auch geladen werden?
Sonst fällt mir im Moment nix ein. Wie gesagt ich benutz den nv-Treiber vom X-Server und hab leider noch keine konkreten Tips dazu.

Have fun

reptiler


----------



## Naj-Zero (17. Juli 2002)

ui, ich hab wieder was neues. scheint mehr aussagekräftig (leider nicht für mich):
XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System
(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
Release Date: 23 January 2002
	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is
	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before
	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)
Build Operating System: SuSE Linux [ELF] SuSE
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 17 21:34:59 2002
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate a DMA push buffer context
(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate DMA push buffer
(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

Fatal server error:
AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send
the full server output, not just the last messages.
This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".
Please report problems to feedback@suse.de.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juli 2002)

Ööööhm, ja, hmm.
DMA Push Buffer? Und DMA Push Buffer Context? Is klar, und was machen die?

Naja, offensichtlich können die bei dir nicht alloziert werden und ich stelle jetzt einfach mal irgendeine wilde Vermutung in den Raum woran es liegen könnte. 'ne richtige Idee hab ich nämlich nicht anzubieten.

Behauptung:
Der X-Server könnte versuchen eine Funktion deiner GeForce nutzen zu wollen über die dieses Model nicht verfügt, sondern erst eine neuere GeForce.

Das hat natürlich alles weder Hand noch Fuß, und ist vielleicht auch vollkommen abwegig, aber was besseres fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juli 2002)

Hier hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem und hat hilfe bekommen:

Test mal das durch:
http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2001-Aug/3611.html


----------

